# Wie kann ich Dienste wieder starten?



## Metal-Phoenix (8. Juni 2005)

Also,
bei mir sind anscheinend einige Dienste deaktiviert.Doch ich kann sie nicht mehr aktivieren.Sprich: Ich geh unter ausführen und geb services.msc ein.Dann kommt ja dieses Fenster mit den Programmen.Und da stehen auch welche,die nicht gestartet sind.Wenn ich rechtsklicke,steht dort: Der Dienst X (zb."Windows-Firewall/Gemainsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung") auf "Lokaler Computer" konnte nicht gestartet werden. Fehler 1068: Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden. Meine Frage lautet nun,ob jemand hier weiss,was ich dagegen tun kann,bzw. wie ich die Dienste starten kann.

MfG und Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dexter (8. Juni 2005)

warum schaust Du nicht nach den Abhängigkeiten?

der Dienst braucht "Windows-Verwaltungsinstrumentation" und dieser "Remoteprozeduraufruf (RPC)" 

laufen denn die beiden Dienste?


----------



## Dumbi (8. Juni 2005)

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Dienste & Anwendungen -> Dienste
Dort dann den Dienst aktivieren.
Wenn Dienste deaktiviert sind, von denen andere Dienste abhängen, dann kann man das vielleicht so ermitteln: 
Rechtsklick auf den jeweiligen Dienst  -> Eigenschaften -> Register "Abhängigkeiten"


----------



## Metal-Phoenix (8. Juni 2005)

Dexter am 08.06.2005 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> warum schaust Du nicht nach den Abhängigkeiten?
> 
> der Dienst braucht "Windows-Verwaltungsinstrumentation" und dieser "Remoteprozeduraufruf (RPC)"
> 
> laufen denn die beiden Dienste?



Ja sind sie.Habe ich eben nachgeschaut


----------



## Dexter (8. Juni 2005)

Metal-Phoenix am 08.06.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 08.06.2005 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da muss es noch indirekte Abhängigkeiten geben 

Google hat bei der Fehlernummer das ausgespuckt

•	Gatewaydienst auf Anwendungsebene
•	Netzwerkverbindungen
•	NLA (Network Location Awareness)
•	Plug & Play
•	RAS-Verbindungsverwaltung
•	Remoteprozeduraufruf (RPC)
•	Telefonie


----------



## Metal-Phoenix (10. Juni 2005)

Dexter am 08.06.2005 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Metal-Phoenix am 08.06.2005 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis auf den Punkt Netzwerkverbindungen ist alles gestartet.Bei Netzwerkverbindungen kommt dann der Fehler: Fehler 126 Das angegebe Modul wurde nicht gefunden.Heisst das vll,dass irgendwas mit den Netzwerkkarten ist?Ich habe eine Onboard LAN und eine PCI WLAN Karte.

MfG und Danke im Voraus


----------



## Metal-Phoenix (11. Juni 2005)

Bitte,ich brauche eure Hilfe.Ich bin nämlich am Wochenende au feine LAN eingeladen und dazu muss ich ja LAN aktivieren und sowas.Oder weiss jemand,wie ich das auch ohne die Verbindungen schaffe,bzw.ob das überhaupt geht?Bitte,bitte helft mir!Auch über google finde ich nix raus. Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter,außer zu formatieren.Aber ich bräuchte viel zu lange,um alles wieder zu installieren und so was....ALso bitte helft mir!

MfG und vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten


----------

